# Worth $200.00?



## Sigh1961 (Aug 16, 2016)

Found this on craigslist.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2016)

probably, but I ain't no expert


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 16, 2016)

yes , i would buy it


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, grab it. It'll clean up nice.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 16, 2016)

About the price I see around me for similar condition


----------



## bairdco (Aug 16, 2016)

I dunno, crusty schwinn? or beer and cigarettes...

Hmmm, I'm kinda thirsty.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 16, 2016)

Do you think this is a full restoration bike, or one that you wash and service and keep the patina? I think it looks pretty cool the way it is, just oil and get everything working, then keep it the way it is.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Do you think this is a full restoration bike, or one that you wash and service and keep the patina? I think it looks pretty cool the way it is, just oil and get everything working, then keep it the way it is.



The 3 speed will probably oil up fine to work; added bonus if you like gears. Hand brakes are something I don't care for but a lot of folks do.
If you like the bike to work on, fix up and ride; this is a great 1
I don't think you can do all that and make any real money on if you decide to sell later.
It should be worth more when you're all done; but it's really just easier to sell at about $200


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 16, 2016)

IMO $200 tops, depends on the condition of what's there- missing the front rack, but does appear to have the clip still. I actually have that rack if you need it. Hopefully the seat is good, not seeing the crash rail tho....and of all the colors, the black paint wore very poorly. Fenders are probably shot, rims look really crusty but usually clean up decently with a lot of elbow grease. Good riders when maintained. 
Darcie


----------



## Dave K (Aug 16, 2016)

I would not pay that unless it is a bike you are really interested in owning and riding.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd take a pass....plenty nicer ones out there for the money.


----------



## morton (Aug 17, 2016)

Way more than i would pay for such a rust bucket.  If you decide to buy, make sure you can remove the seat post and handlebar stem before buying. If you can't get em' out, at best it could take hours/days of frustration and aggravation, at worst impossible to remove with destroying seat tube, seat post, stem, or steer tube.

I don't think you need to ask me how I know.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 17, 2016)

Some people look at bicycle collecting as a passion, and some (most?) look at it as a business. They look at every purchase from a profit and loss perspective. If you are one of these P&L types, stay away form this bike. If you love the challenge of fixing up an oldie and bringing it back to life to ride and enjoy, this may be for you. The rewards may not be there from a cash perspective, but the experience of working on it and seeing the results has  no cash value. Pride of accomplishment and gaining skills goes beyond profit.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2016)

cool survivor, wipe-down, service, ride, enjoy.
fenders are stainless? I'll guess 90% or more of the people who see the bike won't know it's missing the rack even with the bracket left on.
The same percentage will love it and say "Look at that old Schwinn!!" with a big smile.
I say make an offer


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 17, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Some people look at bicycle collecting as a passion, and some (most?) look at it as a business. They look at every purchase from a profit and loss perspective. If you are one of these P&L types, stay away form this bike. If you love the challenge of fixing up an oldie and bringing it back to life to ride and enjoy, this may be for you. The rewards may not be there from a cash perspective, but the experience of working on it and seeing the results has  no cash value. Pride of accomplishment and gaining skills goes beyond profit.




Is there not a happy medium? I love riding and working on old bikes more than anything else on the planet. It really is when im most happy. Plenty of pride, loads of accomplishment, love the challenge of bringing back an oldie, but hey....i aint made of money! Taking a pass on a bike thats too rough for my liking does not make me a PNL guy, im just smart about what I spend my hard earned money on.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with passing on a project that you are not excited about. My point is that if you see a bike that gets your juices flowing, go for it regardless of the long term profit potential. You might learn something, and have some fun along the way.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm not a P&L guy, but I don't see the harm in trying to make a few bucks on bikes that don't trip my trigger in order to be able to afford the ones that do. The best way for me to get ahead in this hobby is to not piss off the wife by spending all the grocery money on bikes.  I just picked up a 74 Suburban for $25 over the weekend.  I am going to clean it up and use it as practice for improving my skills.  Then I hope I can sell it for $100.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 18, 2016)

Swap meet bike, maybe $125, public advertised, $175 or so, the enjoyment you will get out of a week or two of tearing it down, cleaning the paint and chrome, and a fresh set of rubber, excellent learning experience. The looks you get tooling around on an old American bike when most people ride China stuff, priceless!! Joe


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's another one, looks decent. Cheap too.

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/atq/5738474398.html


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 18, 2016)

well, someone snagged the one I posted before I could make up my mind. And Milwaukee is a little too far away. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Jaypem (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah somebody snagged it !
Probably SS fenders...there is almost zero chance of picking up bikes where I live for the prices
some guys here consider maximum


----------

